# Solved: Remove back Casio fx 82



## grampy (Jul 12, 2003)

My grandson was going to junk a Casio fx 82 calculator,thinking this a shame I conned it off him,he's had it years and won't have changed the AA batteries since new so I downloaded an instruction book (he'd lost his!).It says remove 4 screws on the back (easy) and just lift off, but it doesn't, it's still secured at the top end and won't come off.I have tried sliding and prising gently to no avail,suggestions welcomed.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

The batteries may have welded it closed if they leaked in there.


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

I have had the back off my FX82MS, but it has 6 screws and one AA battery.

If it still goes, the battery should not be the problem, but if its not going I am with JW, use a flat blade (non conductive) and show it who is boss...


----------



## grampy (Jul 12, 2003)

All that was needed was courage, (and a suitable screwdriver with a bent blade). I had also thought that the cells might have leaked. There are in fact a set of lugs in the plastic to defeat (as well as unscrewing four tiny screws) hence the bent screw driver.The original Casio batteries were still there and look good without leaks, now replaced with new Duracell AA's.Thanks for the helpful replies.


----------

